# Mother's Day Card Exchange (Daddies welcome)



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everyone. There seems to be some interest in doing a Mother's Day card exchange similar to the Valentine event we did this year. See http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/263129-valentine-card-reveal.html

I'd like to keep it fairly open. Basically: 

* You need to have 250 posts by today to participate
* Open to Mommies and Daddies in US/Canada
* PM me with your address by April 2nd 
* I will randomly assign your valentine buddy and let you know by the 3rd who your buddy is
* I will donate $5 per participant to each AMAR, SCMR, NCMR; up to $150 each. 
* No gifts, just cards, though some added a sticker, or a pin, or photo or piece of candy, etc., which is fine The idea is to keep it simple.
* Mail card by May 1st or April 23rd if it is crossing the US/Canada border

Mother's Day is May 13th in US/Canada

The card can be a commercial card with a personal message, a note card with a personal message, or even a letter - whatever your creative juices conjure up. It is would be great if it was written from the fluffs's perspective; I enjoy reading up on the fluff baby. Have fun, be creative. It was so uplifting seeing the great Valentine's Day cards - just pure joy and happiness.

At the end we will reveal the cards.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, thank you for doing this! Looking forward to seeing all the creativity again for Mother's Day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be overseas as of May 1 through late June. Can I still do this? It was fun last time & I love that the rescues benefit!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I will be overseas as of May 1 through late June. Can I still do this? It was fun last time & I love that the rescues benefit!


Sure, what we can do is have your card mailed to me, I can take pictures of it and send you an email with them or post them, then forward you the card when you get back on July.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yippee! Let's do it! Thank you!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:yes:chili: I loved the Valentine one.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great idea, yes I would like to take part in the card exchange. Thank you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Any more takers - deadline to let me know is Sunday.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry Walter, I'm going to pass. Too much going on right now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope things calm down for you soon. We will miss you.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter will you and Lucky be joining in this time?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I will.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:aktion033: Walter I am glad you and Lucky will be joining us! :aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to participate. You already have my address from the Valentines event.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Final call - I will make the assignment tomorrow night.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Woohoo! I am ready to find out who we get this time!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sent out assignments. Probably May 1 you should get the cards out. Maybe a week earlier if they need to cross the border. You can send them earlier. Let's wait until around mothers day to open them. Let's have fun. I will make a $100 donation to amar scmr and ncmr this evening in the name of the participants.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:aktion033: Got mine! :aktion033: Thank you Walter. :w00t: Quick question though, on the original post you mentioned: "It would be great if it was written from the fluffs's perspective; I enjoy reading up on the fluff baby. Have fun, be creative. It was so uplifting seeing the great Valentine's Day cards - just pure joy and happiness." :wub:

My tired brain :blink: wants to make sure I understand,  when you say from the Fluff's perspective are you meaning making the card from their fluff? Example: if I had gotten you I would send the card to you from Lucky!?!? :w00t: I think that would be fun!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I thought that would be fun too. There is always going to be some variation, but the really hope is that we will be reading up on the posts of the person we got and get to know them better, so writing from the fluffs perspective will give us some insight. I am going to sign mine with the fluffs names.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Great idea Walter, I will do that as well! Thanks again for doing this! :you rock:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:blink: I totally missed the boat for this. Two reasons...Lucky and Penny. I just got the two of them from a dog meat farm in S. Korea that was closed down and they were flown to me on the 27th. They both have coccidiosis, infections (respiratory and boy part), yeast infections in the ears, etc and have to be quarantined at home for 10 days. So I haven't really been on SM much. One of my foster families has Penny so just dealing with Lucky. So I am sorry I'm not a part of the Mother's Day event, but looking forward to seeing everyone's cards. :chili::chili:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowbody said:


> :blink: I totally missed the boat for this. Two reasons...Lucky and Penny. I just got the two of them from a dog meat farm in S. Korea that was closed down and they were flown to me on the 27th. They both have coccidiosis, infections (respiratory and boy part), yeast infections in the ears, etc and have to be quarantined at home for 10 days. So I haven't really been on SM much. One of my foster families has Penny so just dealing with Lucky. So I am sorry I'm not a part of the Mother's Day event, but looking forward to seeing everyone's cards. :chili::chili:


I will miss your creative fun :w00t: but I am sure all of us would agree your reason for missing is for a great cause! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Has everyone who wanted to participate got their assignments? I ordered a special card to use for our mommy honoree, and it just came today. So excited!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking forward to participating..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We got our card yesterday!!!!!! 
Lisi & Kitzi are practicing their cursive. Woo Hoo Rescue!!!!!!!:wub::wub:
Thanks Uncle Walter!!!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> We got our card yesterday!!!!!!
> Lisi & Kitzi are practicing their cursive. Woo Hoo Rescue!!!!!!!:wub::wub:
> Thanks Uncle Walter!!!!


Sandi I am glad you are teaching them cursive! :w00t: I wish the schools still did too!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:aktion033: It is getting close to mailing time! :chili: I just have a couple things to do then I will be ready for mine to go into the mail. :chili: That is when the anticipation starts! :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am looking forward to it too. The person who has Sandi sent me their card. I will post pictures of it closer to Mother's Day.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> I am looking forward to it too. The person who has Sandi sent me their card. I will post pictures of it closer to Mother's Day.


Thanks again for organizing and all you do for the malt's in need Walter! :you rock: When we do this type of thing here it makes me feel like a kid again but with a much greater appreciation!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:aktion033: We got ours mailed :aktion033: now we wait and hope they like it! :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I received my card today and will put it aside for Mother's Day - can't wait, thank you!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> I received my card today and will put it aside for Mother's Day - can't wait, thank you!


:blush: Brenda I need some of your patience! :blink: I am not sure I will be able to wait to open mine when it comes!  Last time we did this I had mine opened as soon as I got back to my desk! :blush:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Denise

You waited until you got to your desk? I thought you would have it open at the mailbox.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Denise
> 
> You waited until you got to your desk? I thought you would have it open at the mailbox.


:smrofl: Walter I would like to say that I had some self control :behindsofa: but it is because I like to use a letter opener to open mail leaving that smooth cut finish  unlike my finger that leaves the envelope looking like a toddler opened it for me! :goof:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :blush: Brenda I need some of your patience! :blink: I am not sure I will be able to wait to open mine when it comes!  Last time we did this I had mine opened as soon as I got back to my desk! :blush:


Wasn't that the rule? LOL or was it wait for Mother's day to post a photo of your card? hurry and answer so I can open it LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I have to admit I was late mailing my card but it was sent express post so it WILL get there in time. April just got away from me and since I am in the boonies I needed that extra week to make sure it arrived.

I was careful to print the address very clearly then when I got home I realized I had forgotten to write in the name of the State or Province ( I had the carbon copy) (it's one or the other but I might as well not say which) UGH !!! luckily i googled and you can still tell the location with the rest of the information in the address. And being a little obsessive, since there was only one place to write the address on the form/envelop i just added it in another blank space on the envelope, hopefully the full address.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> Wasn't that the rule? LOL or was it wait for Mother's day to post a photo of your card? hurry and answer so I can open it LOL


I do not  remember the rule but it would be or will be hard for me to wait once it arrives! :blink:



Maglily said:


> Well I have to admit I was late mailing my card but it was sent express post so it WILL get there in time. April just got away from me and since I am in the boonies I needed that extra week to make sure it arrived.
> 
> I was careful to print the address very clearly then when I got home I realized I had forgotten to write in the name of the State or Province ( I had the carbon copy) (it's one or the other but I might as well not say which) UGH !!! luckily i googled and you can still tell the location with the rest of the information in the address. And being a little obsessive, since there was only one place to write the address on the form/envelop i just added it in another blank space on the envelope, hopefully the full address.


I am sure you are right and more than likely it will get where ever it needs to go on time! If not I think who ever is getting it will understand. I would! :wub: This is for fun so no worries, and besides waiting for it to arrive is half the fun! :w00t:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I do not  remember the rule but it would be or will be hard for me to wait once it arrives! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are right and more than likely it will get where ever it needs to go on time! If not I think who ever is getting it will understand. I would! :wub: This is for fun so no worries, and besides waiting for it to arrive is half the fun! :w00t:


Canada Post said 4-5 days so it should be OK. I should have said it was for an SM member and they would make it high priority.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I sent mine on its way mid week.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> Canada Post said 4-5 days so it should be OK. I should have said it was for an SM member and they would make it high priority.:HistericalSmiley:



:HistericalSmiley: As they should! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> We got our card yesterday!!!!!!
> Lisi & Kitzi are practicing their cursive. Woo Hoo Rescue!!!!!!!:wub::wub:
> Thanks Uncle Walter!!!!


I your Mother's Day buddy sent the card for you and will post a bit closer to Mother's Day and mail it to you when you return.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter when can we open? :blush:

I am guessing you will start a new thread for when we can reveal?!?! :blink:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Denise yes do a new thread. Mine arrived today, but I will wait to open it. How about if we wait until this Friday?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm good with opening Friday.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Denise yes do a new thread. Mine arrived today, but I will wait to open it. How about if we wait until this Friday?


Friday would be perfect! :aktion033: Mine arrived today as well. Talk about :innocent: self control, the card is sitting on my desk staring at me - begging me to open it, but I have not! :w00t: It is now slid half way under Avi's desk top bed so she can keep it safe!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Friday would be perfect! :aktion033: Mine arrived today as well. Talk about :innocent: self control, the card is sitting on my desk staring at me - begging me to open it, but I have not! :w00t: It is now slid half way under Avi's desk top bed so she can keep it safe!


Want to talk about self control??? My card arrived today also, and there's something inside the envelope that makes a soft tingle sound. Hmmmm... I wonder what it might be. Friday, you say? Okay. :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I missed the part about it not opening until Friday. I’m bad. 

I don’t get on much so I missed it. 
My bad. Hard enough waiting to post pix.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili:I received mine:chili: from someone I love dearly :wub:
Can't wait for Friday


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I couldn't wait either - mostly I just didn't read and follow instructions! Oops. I'm traveling Friday but will post over the weekend.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

angel's mom said:


> Want to talk about self control??? My card arrived today also, and there's something inside the envelope that makes a soft tingle sound. Hmmmm... I wonder what it might be. Friday, you say? Okay. :innocent:


:HistericalSmiley: I am glad to see you are patiently waiting until Friday?!?! Maybe you were an extra special Mommy this year so your fluffs added a little "tingle" to make sure you knew! :w00t: I had to hide my card under Aviannah's desk bed so I would behave myself! :blink: I am like a kid at Christmas :blush:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

olice: Attention Walter olice: I think you should start a new thread :two thumbs up: and have the honors of posting your card first :aktion033: I have waited many days and feel it is time before I :exploding:! So much patience and self control I have! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will start a new thread - but won't be able to post until tonight.


----------

